# Case IH 8530 In-line



## CATTLEMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking at a used in-line baler; Case IH model 8530 with thrower. Any of you guys have or know of problemes with this baler. I may be going to an accumulater in a couple of years, and I like the idea of an inline. Plus, we have a good baler man at our CNH dealership.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

I ran thousands of bales through my old 8530 that had many more thousands ran through it before I bought it. I then sold it to my brother in law who has since baled about 10,000 bales. I don't ever remember a miss-tied bale. Oh, I bought a new in-line only it has the Massey badge but is the same baler I have 3 yrs on it. Very good balers. As for problems I never had any. Before I sold my old one to my brother in law I did go thru it and replaced the bushings and bearings in the plunger, sharpened the knifes, and shimed and adjusted both to specs. Easy to work on. The knotters looked worn but never skipped a beat so I didn't do anything to them.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We run 2 8530's, both 2001 models I think. Love the in line balers. Originally had kickers and now run accumulators. Both balers run 20,000 bales apiece a year. Go through each one each year, sharpen or replace knives and plunger bearings as needed. I had a little trouble this year with one baler. Ended up just needing the knotter brake tighted a bit. Will definately buy inlines again when we update.


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

I currently use an old style Farmhand 8 bale accumulator on a BC 5070 NH baler. I have wondered how accumlator attachment works on inlines. With my old corner-feed Farmhand, an attachment to a inline would cause the accumlator to project a good bit passed the right side of the baler.

OhioHay...can you comment on your accumlator/inline combo and if there are any unusual problems with this mating?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hedge Tree,

We pull the Kuhn's accumulators. They line up perfectly with the inline and don't stick out. I have seen hoelscher's on inline's and you are right, they stick out to the right. I have never run that combo, I guess the side draft and the pressure on the baler would probably concern me. Plus having to remember that it sticks out. I really like the inline/Kuhns combination. Everything pulls in a straight line. It allows us to bale anywhere in a field without running over the windrow beside you. This works out well in heavy, single windrowed first cutting.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I ran a Case IH 8530 inline baler for about 12 years and then traded it in on a Hesston 4590 inline. The 8530 I had had a tremendous amount of knotter problems. It had a German made Raspy knotter on it, that is the one with the open knotter head frame that wraps around the shaft that drives the twine disk. The knotter frame casting would bust about every other year and we never could figure out why, even after I traded it in to my Hesston dealer he had to buy the baler back twice for the same problem. I beleive the cam drive gears would bind or slip, and bind the knotter drive worm gear, I dont think it was the needles braking the frame. Also, in order to get the billhooks to work correctly I had to put shims on the bill hook springs, discovered that by having my dad come over with a digital video camera while riding behind the baler. The Hesston baler I have not had any problems with the knotter, but it is a different knotter and I know that the Case IH had two different knotters also.


----------



## CATTLEMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

RiverRat and Ohio hay; what type of knotters were on your 8530's? Must not have been the German knotter that "hayray" is talking about; or you probably woudn't speak as highly of the balers you have (or had). What kind of knotters were they; and what year balers were they?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

My balers are 2001 models, same knotter as a 4570 hesston. I don't know the specific name of the knotter but will look when I get a chance. 2001 was the last year that hesston built balers for Case Ih before they merged with New Holland and started painting the Hollands Case red.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

My old in line 1997ish looks identical to the new one I bought with the Massey badge. Same knotters same everything. I thought all the Hesston knotters were the same, at least all the ones I have looked at. The wire tie balers were very different. I don't remember the operators manual showing different knotters I know my newer one does not. Any AGCO dealer should know.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine was a 94 model and the models I saw that were produced after that had the current knotter that is used on my 3 year old Hesston 4590.


----------

